# Wie kann ich das aus einem Foto machen?



## Problemkind (13. Januar 2006)

Hallöchen,
ich würde gerne ein Foto so stilisieren wie im Anhang. Gibt es da bei Photoshop ein Filter oder muß ich Pfade für die einzelnen Farbflächen legen?


----------



## oscarr (13. Januar 2006)

Hi
es gibt in Photoshop vscheidene Weg soähnliche Ergebnisse z uerzielen. Wirklich sauber wird es abe nicht. Deshalb ist es meist der bessere Weg es von Hand mit Pfaden nachzuzeichnen so wie man es auch in einem Vektorenprogramm machen würde. 

Bei hoher Auflösung ist es auch legitim Photoshop dazu zu nutzen auch wenn viele direkt zu Freehand oder Illustator raten.

Möglichkeiten für PS mit Filtern:

Man könnte es zb. mit dem _Kunstfilter Farbpapiercollage_ oder dem _Zeichenfilter Stempel_ versuchen. Wirklich sauber wird es nicht aber kann als gute Grundlage zum Nachzeichnen dienen.


----------



## holzoepfael (13. Januar 2006)

Am besten suchst du nach dem Stichwort "Illustration" hier via Boardsuche ( oft behandelt), oder via google..


Mfg holzoepfael


----------



## chmee (13. Januar 2006)

Ja, sehr oft behandelt. Bitte Suche benutzen

mfg chmee


----------



## Problemkind (16. Januar 2006)

Hatte zuerst Probleme bei der Suche, aber Dank Eurer Hilfe habe ich jetzt einige Tipps gefunden und werde die dann auch gleich mal ausprobieren!
Grüße


----------

